# I feel so sick & inside of belly/groin feels bruised? What's up w/ that?



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

At the beginning of the week I woke up w/ an intense "stitch like" pain on only my right side from my groin up to my rib cage that started when I stretched my leg out and was intense enough to make me gasp "ouch" which woke dh up... Since then I've had bad mostly lower back pain and my tummy feels bruised inside from my groin to my belly button and slightly crampy (TMI: when we bd this morning I could hardly stand for dh to be on top it was so tender...)The pain is making me feel overall sick/queasy feeling... Do this this just mean af is going to be early? (I'm 7dpo) or should I worry that somethings wrong?


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

It could be normal ovulation pains. Do you normally ovulate this early? What you describe--general abdominal pain, tenderness, some discomfort with pain during sex, twinges of pain on one side or another--is what I feel when I ovulate. If it's not normal for you, you may consider checking it out. HTH!

Edited to add: Duh. 7dpo is not cycle day 7. I doubt it could be ovulation again. Sorry!


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Corpus luteum cyst? Sometimes after you ovulate you can have a larger than normal corpus luteum cyst that remains on the ovary (if pregnant, it will stay there and make progesterone until the placenta takes over). I had one with my last pregnancy that cause some pulling and stitch-in-the-side like feelings until it went away after a few weeks.


----------



## mchalehm (Feb 5, 2007)

Could you be pregnant?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

could be an ovarian cyst. I get cysts from time to time and they hurt like the dickens. though generally I have a delayed ovulation when I have a cyst forming.

since it's on your right side, keep an eye out for any fever or vomiting. appendicitis can feel a lot like an ovarian cyst, so that would be something to keep in mind.


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mchalehm* 
Could you be pregnant?


I wish...Turns out I have an infection in my uterus...







I'm on antibiotics ( I also got a nice painful shot in the butt) and I can't get pg for 2 cycles... Kinda this worst day ever...







:


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSTC* 
I wish...Turns out I have an infection in my uterus...














:

Wow. Yuck! How do even get an infection there?

So sorry, mama! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Yup... Good question... I asked the Dr. and he said that usually it's from sleeping w/ more then one person at a time... But in my case it's just bad luck? ( I've only ever (like my whole life) slept w/ my dh & vice versa)... My mom was wondering if I was allergic to my Diva Cup maybe?... The pain started around the time I started using it & then I ended up bleeding for a whole month that month...







: Which would really suck b/c I love my Diva Cup









Thanks


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

This is what I found by googling it...

http://www.women-health-guide.com/uterine-infection.htm
http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/23069029/


----------

